# Error 1935 while installing Office 2007



## Kawkaz (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, hope someone can help me with this.
In my workplace I have XP Pro SP2. I had installed Office 2007 Pro, and I used it with no problems.
About 2 weeks ago my Excel wouldn't open, so the geniuses at our Help Desk decided to uninstall the Office, and then reinstall it.
Well, the uninstall part was fine, but now, whenever I try to install Office 2007 (or 2003), I get: 'Error 1935. An error occured during the installtaion of assembly component'.

I've googled this issue already, and found various sites with answers to this problem. All of them said that the problem is with the .net framework.
So, I've uninstalled and reinstalled each version of the .net framework, but nothing helped.

The weird part is that I successfully installed Office XP on my machine, but 2003 and 2007 won't work,

Does someone know anything about this problem?
Please help - This is driving me insane!


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

What .NET version are you running now?


----------



## Kawkaz (Jul 14, 2008)

Oops... Forgot that.
I currently have installed .NET version 3.5, 3.0 and 2.0.
I also tried that with only 3.0, same error.
My administrator wants to completely format my HD and install everything from scratch, which is the worst option I could ever thought of.


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Try removing each one and then attempting to install, i.e try install with 3.5, then downgrade to 3.0 and try, then to 2.0 and try.

Figure out if it's a particular version of .NET, also try removing .NET completely, if Office needs it, it should install it itself, and you may get a clean version.

Give it a go.


----------



## Kawkaz (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for your answer Nitrus.
However, I tried the Office installation with downgrading the .NET, like you suggested, and still I get the exact same error each time.
Did anyone here ever heard of anything else, besides .NET issues, that leads to this error message?


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Try this, in order:

*Repair the Microsoft .NET Framework version 2.0 installation
To do this, follow these steps:*


Click Start, click Control Panel, and then click Add or Remove Programs.
In the Currently installed programs list, click Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 and then click Change/Remove.
Click Repair, and then click Next.


*Install this update BEFORE you attempt to install:*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BD5566A54AD&amp;displaylang=en&displaylang=en



See how it goes and let me know.


----------



## Kawkaz (Jul 14, 2008)

I tried to install this update, but I got an error message, which translates (I got the error message in Hebrew) to something like: "No products effected by this update can be found on your system", and the update finishes without doing anything.
So, the installation of Office keeps failing.


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Ah, sorry, that update is for SP1, which since your installing from disc, you dont have.

Mmmm, can you copy and paste the entire error message from the screenshot please? I'll look into it further.


----------



## Kawkaz (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Nitrus, thanks again for your help.
The exact error I get is:
Error 1935. An error occured during the installtaion of assembly component {ED569DB3-58C4-4463-971F-4AAABB6440BD}. HRESULT:0x80070003.

See if that means anything to you.


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, from digging around and emailing Microsoft, they think that you havent fully removed all traces of the .NET framework. 

Make sure it is not listed in the Add/Remove Programs, and to be extra sure, click the "show updates" checkbox and remove anything with .NET framework. 

Then get back to me.


----------



## Kawkaz (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I still get the error 
I removed all the .NET framework-related entries from the Add/Remove.
Then, I installed a fresh .NET framework version 2, from Microsoft's website.
(I have to have some version of the .NET, as the location from where I install Office is an application that cannot run without it.).
Then I tried to install Office 2007, and got the exact same error.

If you think that the only option I have is to install the Office without ANY .NET framework installed, then I would have to get one of my Administrators to get me a CD of the installation.
If that's the case, please let me know.
If you have any other suggestions, I'm listening. :smile:


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeh, thats what I think needs to be done.

Clearly your current .NET framework is corrupt, its left some dirty files lying around, if you remove as much as you can, and then do an install from CD, it should install .NET itself, and you have a better chance of success.

Here is a tool which completely removes ALL traces of .NET framework:
http://astebner.sts.winisp.net/Tools/dotnetfx_cleanup_tool.zip

Use it as a last resort before wiping the PC. 

Use the tool to get rid of .NET then install version 1.1 ONLY and try the install, if it requires 2.0 then fine, but do not install any BETA versions.

Good Luck, and report back with results and questions.


----------



## Kawkaz (Jul 14, 2008)

I removed all the .NET, using the tool, and then installed only the 1.1 version.
I tried installing Office, but got the error again!
I'm starting to think someone at Microsoft is after me...:smile:

Anyway, I'll try without any .NET installed, but that might take some time.
Thanks so much for your help, Nitrus.
I'll update here once I'll have new results.


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, after that, re-format is your only option.

The problem IS caused by a corrupt .NET framework, and if that cant be fixed, then re-installing windows is the next step.

Your welcome.


----------



## benagarwal (Jul 14, 2010)

Nitrus said:


> Ok, after that, re-format is your only option.
> 
> The problem IS caused by a corrupt .NET framework, and if that cant be fixed, then re-installing windows is the next step.
> 
> Your welcome.


 I had same problem. Tried every thing above nothing helps.


----------



## benagarwal (Jul 14, 2010)

What a nu-sense. Microsoft should have a way around it


----------

